# Single Mum making the move!



## kidsromania (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello All,

I posted a similar thread to this one on another Forum and got such a negative response that I thought I would try you guys. I see from other threads that you can be quite encouraging so please ... encourage me!!1

I am a single mum, age 32, planning to make the move to Paphos sometime in the next two months. I am currently living in Romania where I have been running my childrens charity for the past 8 years. Now I feel it is time for a change.

I have a two and a half year old little boy, very sociable, very cheeky. I will need to put him into a nursery of some sort, either Cypriot or English. It seems the english nursery's are very expensive, does anyone know if this is the case with the Cypriot ones too??? My son already speaks fluent Hungarian and English so a third language wouldn't do him any harm. 

I am thinking of moving either to Chlorakas or into Paphos town where jobs are more easily available.

I was in Paphos staying with my sister in Tala back in May. We looked at a few apartments to see what there is available. It seems you can get a place for 320 Euros quite easily, especially in places like Peyia. Any recommendations on areas to live???

Also can anyone recommend what sort of budget would be reasonable to start out on. Considering that I am very sensible with money and can make it last when necessary. The reason I am asking this is that everyone gives advice to each other saying that it is too expensive in Cyprus and others say bills are cheaper than the UK etc, but at the end of the day some of us are a little better off/worse off than others and so you can never really tell what anyone means.

Are there any other single mums out there that have done the same who could give me some advice??

Awaiting replies. 

KS.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum.
I personally would not recommend Peyia if you need to work as the drive into town can be a pain especially during holiday times.
Chloraka would be much better in my opinion.

Regards Veronica


----------

